# New Outback 28 Rss



## Swift516 (Feb 6, 2015)

Picked up our new ( to us anyhow), '05 Outback 28RSS. Ive had several campers, but no TT's. It is in outstanding good shape inside. The outside has some peeling and fading of the stickers and needs cleaned and waxed. Few little things here and there, but overall the nicest 10 year old one we've found... Towed 300 miles first day and stayed the night in it. Pulls very nice for an empty trailer.. Looking forward to going through it and getting it ready for a camping filled summer... Thanks for the info on here. Lots to study...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found an awesome Outback.

Enjoy...


----------

